# Pics of all my hatchlings.



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

Little Miss Snack Bite. The way she is growing, she is going to need a big girl name really soon! She started to develop a bit more space between than scutes than I was hoping to see, so that is when I moved her to the viv and started misting more. She seems to have smoothed right out.

















Second is Black Cherry, my uber dark Cherryhead that came from Terry K. I included some close ups of his head, front legs, and heels. He has somewhere between 8 and 10 red scales TOTAL on his entire body.































Third is my little Three Lined mud turtle, _Kinosternon baurii._ I think he likes running water, but I am not sure 
















And last but not least - I was lucky enough to be given these two little beauties. My kids had just started pestering me about getting a turtle of their own, and it worked out perfect. Both are '10 models out of the same parents, but different clutches.






The smaller one, which belongs to my younger daughter. She named it "Tiffany" after the little white dog in one of the Benji movies, lol.






And the larger, which my oldest has not yet deigned to grace with a name 






Well, there ya have it. I had a beautiful little melanistic Northern Redbelly, but he failed on me despite trying and trying to get him healthy. I had also a little Stinkpot that failed on me, from the same breeder. I have to say these are the only two chelonians I have had fail to thrive in almost 20 years, and they both came from the same breeder.... hmmmm. I also had a little Southern Painted that was tossed in with the other turtles I had bought (which I did not know ahead of time and did not really want) and I found that one a good home locally, along with a handful of pond turtles that I took in from various people this summer.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

It is "snack," not snake. My husband started calling her that because she was smaller than a pizza roll and I use a Gladware "snack size" container when we travel with her 

She is a Jordanian/Antakyan intergrade Greek, from Danny (egyptiandan.) She is just over three months old.


----------



## Seiryu (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice pictures! I love the little red nose on Black Cherry, Rudolph wanna-be? 

The Three-lined mud turtle almost looks like he has his mouth wide open and chugging water in the first pic (is he?). Better not let that little one go to any bars!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing as Rob, Rudolph. Your pics are super cute


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL, yes, that little red nose is one aspect of Cherryhead this little guy does have (and also the dark plastron.) 

The Three Lined, I am not sure what he was doing, lol. It does look like he was drinking it right out of the tap, but it isn't like he doesn't live in a aquarium full of, um, water. He sits on that rock right in the flow of water all the time. Weird little guy 

I wouldn't want to take him to the bar either, looks like he might pose some competition.... I'd hate to have to prove to him that I could drink him under the table.


----------



## cdmay (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice little ones all.
I especially get a kick out of striped mud turtles as they were the first turtles I ever really had any experience with. I still breed them even now...






I never get tired of their antics either...


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL, that is the truth  I call him the "angry midget" because he tries to bite me all the time. He has major "little dog" syndrome 

I actually would love to get a couple more eventually. It really is too bad about the 4" law, because these guys are MUCH more suited as pets than a Red Eared slider. I have an adult male Stinkpot as well, they are such awesome little turtles


----------



## cdmay (Nov 6, 2010)

kyryah said:


> I actually would love to get a couple more eventually. It really is too bad about the 4" law, because these guys are MUCH more suited as pets than a Red Eared slider. I have an adult male Stinkpot as well, they are such awesome little turtles



Oh yes, striped mud turtles as well as stinkpots make WAAAY better captive turtles than any red-eared slider. Plus, they live a long time too. The record longevity for a striped muddy was nearly 50 years for a female that was wild caught as an adult and then died prematurely in a fire. In addition, I know of at least one striped mud turtle and one stinkpot that are both still alive after 40 years in captivity. Both were wild caught as adults.
Its hard to believe that such a small turtle can live so long. But when you consider their pissy attitudes...


----------



## Kristina (Nov 6, 2010)

Ha, I love it! Every time I clean Stinky's tank I say to myself, "Okay, I am PROBABLY going to get bit, don't get startled and accidentally throw the turtle across the room!" He hasn't nailed me yet, but not for lack of trying 

You are only making me want more even more, lol. I love all the mud/musk turtles. I really want some Razorbacks, and a couple of girlfriends for my little Stinky


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 7, 2010)

Outstanding clear pictures.


----------

